# Question for IBEW Members



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I can tell you that I get offers all the time from people that say they have the UA backing and the logos on the cards but it isnt as often as your talking about.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope, I get a bill from one every month. It's not an "IBEW approved card persay,I think they just licensed the logo.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, this is really old thread.


----------

